# Lab Results



## sar6789 (Apr 10, 2010)

If anyone can give me their opinion, I'd really appreciate it!

TSH 1.02 (.46-4.58)
T4 6.88 (5.53 -11)
FREE T4 .88 (.78-2.19)
T3 1.14 (.97-1.69)

My mom and sister both have problems - are the low numbers just normal low?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Yor levels are low but might suggest adrenal fatigue, so you might want to have them checked out. If your adrenals are an issue, treat them first, then once adrenals are back to normal recheck your thyroid levels. Adrenals can affect thyroid levels.


----------



## sar6789 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks! Does anyone else have any thoughts? Any reason why you suggested adrenal fatigue?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi there! I don't know alot about it, but I found this link for you:

http://www.adrenalfatigue.org/about-adrenal-fatigue/what-causes-adrenal-fatigue.html


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

sar6789 said:


> Thanks! Does anyone else have any thoughts? Any reason why you suggested adrenal fatigue?


The way your levels relate to each other suggest adrenal fatigue.

All three levels, TSH, FT-4 and FT-3 will go in certain direction from each other and will differ with each thyroid conditions and in other health issues such as adrenals.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Also, low TSH, FT-4, FT-3 and temp. (below 97.5) might suggest other health problems such as; allergies, hormonal imbalance, Estrogen Dominance, and/or yeast.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sar6789 said:


> If anyone can give me their opinion, I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> TSH 1.02 (.46-4.58)
> T4 6.88 (5.53 -11)
> ...


Hi there and welcome to the board!

Are you on any thyroid medication now? What did the doctor say about your lab results? Did the doctor run any antibodies' tests?

T4, FT4 and T3 are low which would suggest adreneal fatigue as per GD Women and add to that list estrogen dominance if you are female.

However, sometimes labs look really strange as your do with TSH in almost perfect range (for most of us) and all the other stuff low. Based on experience and observation, I suggest the following antibodies' tests.............

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

There is something going on here and the above tests should help sort it out.


----------



## sar6789 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the information everyone. In terms of what to do next, I will give some background information and ask a couple questions.

First: I am female. These tests were done as part of a larger workup related to mono type symptoms ( I don't have it and it was negative) . I have had extreme stress for a couple years, so it could just be due to that.

My doctor said everything was fine, but I was at a health clinic which doctors have since told me was not staffed with well trained people, so I don't trust that assessment.

I only have those values for the thyroid. No other thyroid tests were done. My sister has had hashimotos since adolescence, and alopecia.

I would like to go to a specialist, and I am wondering.

1) would some endocrinologists say these numbers are normal ? would most say they are normal ? I am wondering if I need to find a particular kind of specialist
3) is there any thing I can do (besides avoiding soy) in the meantime with my diet?

Thanks!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Your levels are not normal per se. See an Endocrinologists and ask about adrenals, allergies, hormonal imbalance, Estrogen Dominance, and/or yeast.

Treat frist anything else that might being going on health wise, for they can interfere with thyroid levels and show false thyroid levels.

Nothing more I can add.

Good Luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sar6789 said:


> Thanks for the information everyone. In terms of what to do next, I will give some background information and ask a couple questions.
> 
> First: I am female. These tests were done as part of a larger workup related to mono type symptoms ( I don't have it and it was negative) . I have had extreme stress for a couple years, so it could just be due to that.
> 
> ...


The best thing you could do would be to get the antibodies' tests. That would settle the issue.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html


----------



## sar6789 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Everybody! I am looking into this. Has anyone tried licorice root? I realize there are side effects for some people.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sar6789 said:


> Thanks Everybody! I am looking into this. Has anyone tried licorice root? I realize there are side effects for some people.


What would you be taking licorice root for?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

No! I am hyper, so I would not eat licorice root or any other thyroid stimulating foods.


----------



## sar6789 (Apr 10, 2010)

In the fatigued to fantastic book, licorice is suggested for adrenal support. Working on the hypothesis that the need is there rather than in the thyroid. I was considering trying a low dose for a few weeks, with the side effects in mind, and seeing if I felt better. I would have to pay for all doctor visits and testing out of pocket, so it was a low commitment idea.


----------

